# Interlocking Gears Laser inlay Pen



## Constant Laubscher (May 26, 2010)

Here is a new one from this afternoon. I have been trying to get this one to work for a long time and finally got it to work and look great.:biggrin I think)
This is not an easy kit to assemble. It took me about 45 min to put it together. The Interlocking gear kit has 36 individual pieces. There are 9 interlocking gears.

All comments are welcome.


----------



## witz1976 (May 26, 2010)

Holy crap that is bad a**!!  I love it!


----------



## seamus7227 (May 26, 2010)

That looks great! excellent work!


----------



## nava1uni (May 26, 2010)

That is "way cool".  I like the band on the kit also.  Just amazing.


----------



## bgibb42 (May 26, 2010)

Now, THAT is one of the coolest inlay kits I've ever seen.  I love all things mechanical, taking stuff apart, etc., and that pen is right up my alley.  Nice work!


----------



## papaturner (May 26, 2010)

Awesome job, Constant.


----------



## boxerman (May 26, 2010)

Awesome pen.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 26, 2010)

Yes, awesome fit that pen!


----------



## Craftdiggity (May 26, 2010)

Wow.  That's insane.  You're a mad scientist with those inlays.  Nicely done.


----------



## burgerman (May 26, 2010)

Very, very cool!


----------



## Jim15 (May 26, 2010)

Constant you are producing some amazing pens.


----------



## johncrane (May 26, 2010)

You make Awesome blanks Constant!!


----------



## workinforwood (May 27, 2010)

That is most excellent Constant!  What a great concept.


----------



## Dustygoose (May 27, 2010)

WOW


----------



## thewishman (May 27, 2010)

What a GREAT pen! Love the gears.


----------



## Russell Eaton (May 27, 2010)

Constant I have watched you assemble several kits. If it took you 45 min. it would take me all day...LOL Nice kit I like that one alot.  Russell


----------



## jbostian (May 27, 2010)

Awesome pen.

Jamie


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 27, 2010)

Russell Eaton said:


> Constant I have watched you assemble several kits. If it took you 45 min. it would take me all day...LOL Nice kit I like that one alot. Russell


 

That was the first try with the new way of cutting it. Next time will be quicker.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 27, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your comments. I shall finish more kits soon, I still have a long list of ideas.


----------



## Grizz (May 27, 2010)

Once again... really sweet look!


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (May 27, 2010)

Dittely squat man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Neatoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Laurenr (May 27, 2010)

Terrific!!!!


----------



## phillywood (May 28, 2010)

amazingly nice.


----------



## Rfturner (May 28, 2010)

very nicely done I love the interlocking gears


----------



## Pioneerpens (May 28, 2010)

Love it!  You do amazing work!


----------



## fiferb (May 28, 2010)

Awesome! You've outdone yourself again!


----------



## fountainbel (May 29, 2010)

Great work Constant, I really like  the inlaid gears !
Francis


----------



## capcrnch (May 29, 2010)

Wow, that's amazing and it looks awesome!


----------



## jimofsanston (May 29, 2010)

mind blowing


----------



## johnnycnc (May 29, 2010)

That's the bomb!


----------



## RichB (May 29, 2010)

As you can see there are not enough words to explain the greatness of your pen. I think it is very outstanding. Great Job.


----------



## randyrls (May 29, 2010)

Constant;   That pen would be perfect for anyone interested in machinery tools.

So many pens, so little time!


----------



## erock2k6 (May 29, 2010)

Sweet looking pen Constant!  I can't wait until you roll them out!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 29, 2010)

erock2k6 said:


> Sweet looking pen Constant! I can't wait until you roll them out!


 

They are rolling!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 31, 2010)

I have changed the way it is cut and only have about 25 pieces now. Assembly time is down to 20 min now. I have also made it that there are nine different colors gears, all these changes help to make assembly much easier.

I shall post pics later today. I am busy with the instructions now.


----------



## wizard (May 31, 2010)

Awesome Pen !!! Great job !!


----------



## David M (May 31, 2010)

are you going tobe doing them for the *Vertex Pen Kits* ?
most of kit i have been using has been sierra kit , but that would be cool mechanics pen with vertex kit


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 31, 2010)

Mudpuppie said:


> are you going tobe doing them for the *Vertex Pen Kits* ?
> most of kit i have been using has been sierra kit , but that would be cool mechanics pen with vertex kit


 

I can make that work! That is a 3/8"?


----------



## bitshird (May 31, 2010)

Craftdiggity said:


> Wow.  That's insane.  You're a mad scientist with those inlays.  Nicely done.



I have to agree, Constant you are going way over the top. two of us had a couple of your inlays at our local chapter meeting yesterday and the fellow at the woodcraft store was pretty impressed.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is a link to the instructions for this kit.
http://www.lazerlinez.com/pdf%20files/Gear%20%20Inlay%20kit%20Instructions.pdf


----------

